# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  لبنان

## داني البزال

عندي مشكله في جهازي samsung galaxy Ace
والمشكله في الصوت 
اذا اذا شغلت اغنيه اوراديو أو أجريا اتصال لا يشتغل الصوت لكن عندما أركب سماعة الأدن اسمع جيدا 
علما أني قما بتفليش الجهاز مرات عديدة أضن أنه مشكل هاردوير ممكن رد لو سمحتو 
كم من الشاكرين 
واني ل

----------

